# Progynova-Have you had bad constant headaches on them??



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladies


I have been taking 4mg of the above for f/e/t since monday evening and after 45mins of taking them have really bad headaches and waking up in the night with hot sweats  not nice...what worries me is on sunday i have to increase the dose to 6mg and wondering what this may bring  
Have any of you experienced this with the drug and how long did it go on for 

Thanks in advance 
Emmaxx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello lovely Emma!

Yes, all of that on grogynova - lasting until I was on the cyclogest.........its horrible stuff and you have my every sympathy!! I was on 6mg from the start.

Wishing you well and lots of luck - I'll keep checking in to see how you're doing.

Txx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello Lovely Tina  

Thanks soooo much for the info   i was hoping it was going to get easier, but glad you were honest   

How are you my love, any idea where you go from here  

Love Me xxxx


----------

